# Router buying guide



## theterminator (Mar 23, 2014)

Confused over which entry level router should I buy? Prices are very competitive.


Netgear WNR612 Wireless N-150 (Rs. 839/-)
TP-LINK TL-WR740N 150Mbps (Rs. 882/-)
D-Link DIR-600M N150 (Rs.975/-)


I have used the TP-Link one above which I gave it to my brother. At the time of its purchase there weren't any options available at its price. TP-Link worked fine , I used it for a couple of months.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 23, 2014)

TP-LINK TL-WR740N 150Mbps (Rs. 882/-) is your best choice.


----------



## snap (Mar 23, 2014)

hmm maybe [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] should make a Router buying thread


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 24, 2014)

tp-link is recommended unless you think you have bad luck regarding these situations & will need warranty in which case dlink has better after sales replacement support.

  [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION],there are so many router models & new ones being launched every few months that it is hard to keep track.there is also the issue of after sales support as some people prefer to sacrifice performance/features for quick hassle free warranty replacement.because of these factors it is hard to come up with universally acceptable list.currently feature/value wise tp-link is best but in terms of after sales support dlink is better.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't know about router and stuffs, but if I were you I would get the Netgear. Have been using a Netgear for past six and a half years, 24x7, lovely, and it was cheap back that time too.


----------



## theterminator (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks guys for ur replies....whitestar_999 man i went ahead for the cheap one ,Netgear, i hope its value for money.. ordered via flipkart...delivery by 27th


----------



## Gary M (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey, I want a router that can throttle certain devices in the house because certain people don't know when to stop youtubing. But this has to be financially and economically ( if that makes sense ) reasonable. 

Thank you


----------



## theterminator (Mar 26, 2014)

Gary M said:


> Hey, I want a router that can throttle certain devices in the house because certain people don't know when to stop youtubing. But this has to be financially and economically ( if that makes sense ) reasonable.
> 
> Thank you



I think you can do that in Router settings


----------



## Gary M (Mar 26, 2014)

theterminator said:


> I think you can do that in Router settings



I've tried that and there is no such setting on my device. A friend in networking told me I need a Cisco as only their routers have that capability


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 26, 2014)

then your friend needs to work on his networking skills because this is a very basic feature in routers called bandwidth control based on IP address.using IP-mac address binding(again another basic feature in any decent router) one can assign a certain device a specific ip address & then using bandwidth control can limit their upload/download speed.here is a starting guide:
How to configure TP Link TD-W8968 Wireless N ADSL Modem cum Router for BSNL and MTNL


----------



## Gary M (Mar 27, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> then your friend needs to work on his networking skills because this is a very basic feature in routers called bandwidth control based on IP address.using IP-mac address binding(again another basic feature in any decent router) one can assign a certain device a specific ip address & then using bandwidth control can limit their upload/download speed.here is a starting guide:
> How to configure TP Link TD-W8968 Wireless N ADSL Modem cum Router for BSNL and MTNL



I see, thank you for the information. So just get a decent router then. 

Thanks again


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 27, 2014)

before buying confirm the presence of bandwidth control & ip-mac address binding in the pdf manual from official product page of manufacturer.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Mar 27, 2014)

snap said:


> hmm maybe @whitestar_999 should make a Router buying thread



^
|
This!


----------



## Gary M (Mar 28, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> before buying confirm the presence of bandwidth control & ip-mac address binding in the pdf manual from official product page of manufacturer.



Will do, thanks Whitestar


----------



## theterminator (Mar 29, 2014)

Netgear has been delivered! Now how do I set it up?
Their Step 1 says:
" By default, the WAN (internet)setting for your router is set to DHCP. if your internet connection is dhcp , select Yes on the setup wizard screen and then click next.
If your internet connection is something other than dhcp (such as pppoe) select no on the setup wizard and click next. you can either the internet port manually or click setup wizard on the netgear smart wizard screen to setup the internet port through the wizard."



here , i don't know whether my connection is dhcp or not. I have tikona wireless broadband. They have put a device on my roof ( which is think is a modem) that gets signals from a nearby tower. That device is connected to a small adapter type device in my house with a wire (RJ45 connection). The adapter type device is then connected to my computer (RJ45 ethernet cable). To access internet , i go to an address (1.254.254.254) which is tikona's login page n I enter the credentials. Upon entering the right credentials , i have access to internet.

Step 2 says " The smart wizard detects your connection and displays it. click next.

Step 3 says "On the static IP address screen, enter an account name, and click apply"




here I don't know what to enter....

my computer's network settings:


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 30, 2014)

your connection is dhcp.follow the instructions in router manual.after setting it up login as usual.


----------



## theterminator (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey it started connecting automatically....i connected my internet as i used to, i logged in to my ISP and got access to the Internet. Then i connected the router and it started running ..
Before i was trying to setup the router when i wasnt logged in.


----------

